# Perio-Support Powder



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

The vet prescribed this for Joey's teeth, 1 teaspoon sprinkled on each meal.

Has anyone used this? Any side effects? 

It seems to make Joey thirsty. He's also been a little lethargic, but don't know if this is attributable to the powder.


----------

